# Jack Dempsey/ Flowerhorn



## jhorwath24 (Apr 28, 2011)

I just added a Red Dragon Flowerhorn to my tank with my JD... They're about the same size and was told at my LFS that the Flowerhorn is very viscous. They keep locking lips and wrestling. This has been going on since I put the Flowerhorn in about a half hour ago. Will they stop, or is it time to take the Flowerhorn out already?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

flowerhorns are known for their aggression, more so than jds. if i were faced with the same problem, i would lose the flowerhorn but i have a personal preference for jds. good luck


----------



## jhorwath24 (Apr 28, 2011)

I would definitely lose the flowerhorn before the JD.. I've grown him pretty big since I got him. Now it's been about 4 hours since they're in the tank together, they are both just hanging out in separate areas not bothering each other or swimming around at all... is it possible they're just getting used to each other and gonna be alright?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Unless your tank is about 7 foot long and you have target fish for them to take the aggression out on, its going to end badly. The Flowerhorn will eventually get larger than the JD and kill it.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never read anything about any fish that have made good tankmates for flowerhorns. In general they are ment to be wet pets and show fish. They don't play well with others.


----------

